# Ivory Cattleya ID... I think it is...



## MarioQ (Apr 16, 2022)

I bought this cattleya despite it is a NOID. A week ago there was an orchid fair in the near town of Coatepec with sellers from different Mexico cities. Since I saw it I suppose what it was, but it was a pity that the seller didn’t take care of naming (she told me it was from a batch of same seedlings) I don’t want to influence about what it may seem to you. I will like to read your opinions. And the fragrance is amazing!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

Not sure, but looks like C. quadricolor (syn. C. candida)  Nice form!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

I think its more likely to be a hybrid


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry I can't help you on the ID but it's a beauty.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 17, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> Not sure, but looks like C. quadricolor (syn. C. candida)  Nice form!



Thank you!!! To me it is a hybrid. And indeed, the shape is very nice.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 17, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> I think its more likely to be a hybrid



I think the same.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 17, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Sorry I can't help you on the ID but it's a beauty.



I appreciate your line, certainly it will be a NOID forever, but a beauty too always.


----------



## MarioQ (Apr 17, 2022)

Well, I will write what I suspect. Indeed, a NOID is a NOID, but since I saw it it seems to me that it is _Rlc._ George King 'Southern Cross'. It is very rare to find George King 'Serendipity' here in Mexico, just imagine to find the ivory-yellow clone. The lip has many clues to think that and ¡the amazing fragrance!...

Do you think am I right? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2022)

looks similar to images on the net, but who knows.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 18, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2022)

Clearly a hybrid and a very nice one. If it is ’southern cross’ then it should have a strong lemon scent during the day,
David


----------



## Just1more (Nov 2, 2022)

_Oh wow, I do love the colors of that lip and the shape of the flower. I would have brought it home in a heartbeat even though I’m trying to curb my orchid cravings. I will look up Southern Cross_


----------

